# Rheingold problem



## hrvojehk (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have a problem with Rheingold. 
I can successfully connect to the car via ENET interface and read all vehicle parameters, but when I start the vehicle test I get a lot red ECUs ("ECU not responding").

I have tried to increase the timeouts, but with no luck.
TimeoutConnect = 20000
TimeoutReceive = 20000
TimeoutFunction = 59000

Did someone experience the same problem?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you choosing "Hocom/Enet direct connection in VCI config ?


----------



## hrvojehk (May 5, 2014)

Yes, I do. But I'm not sure about the IP address which I should use. Whichever address I choose I get the same problem.










But when I try to Call Up ECU functions on some green ECU I get "Status: ECU not responding"


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Only REM is not responding. The red boxes have faults which you need to clear. Some of it are temporary faults that is due to coding or flashing.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, red means ecu not responding, yellow means that there are faults stored in that ecu. REM is gray because it has been selected, it still has red borders so it is not responding.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, my bad for not looking at the legend


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, there was even a legend available


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,
Not quite on topic but does anyone know of a Rheingold for Dummies, if so a pointer would be appreciated.

However, more to the point, I have installed Rheingold 3.46.3 but when I connect to the car I can't get the software to complete the identification of the vehicle. I can enter my VIN but am unable to get any further. I have this installed on a T430 running W7 Pro 64. I tried installing an older version on another PC, an old T41 also running W7 but 32 bit, but had the same result, so think I must be doing something wrong. I am using an eNet cable that works fine for eSys. Do I need to configure anything else? In settings I've tried several options, but EDIABAS seems to be the only option that gives me a potential connection.

Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi,
> Not quite on topic but does anyone know of a Rheingold for Dummies, if so a pointer would be appreciated.
> 
> However, more to the point, I have installed Rheingold 3.46.3 but when I connect to the car I can't get the software to complete the identification of the vehicle. I can enter my VIN but am unable to get any further. I have this installed on a T430 running W7 Pro 64. I tried installing an older version on another PC, an old T41 also running W7 but 32 bit, but had the same result, so think I must be doing something wrong. I am using an eNet cable that works fine for eSys. Do I need to configure anything else? In settings I've tried several options, but EDIABAS seems to be the only option that gives me a potential connection.
> ...


Hi,

Rheingold can be used also in offline mode. Therefor you can use your VIN, but if you would like to read your fault memory you should be able to detect your car.

I also had a problem last time when I did the Rheingold installation on the Notebook of a friend of mine.
Every time when I tried to connect to car I got the message to switch on the ignition.

Try to follow the instruction´s of the attached doc.
For ENET beginning on page 14.

If this does not work, EDIABAS needs to be configurated as well.
Let me know if you need support.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

nobody_47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rheingold can be used also in offline mode. Therefor you can use your VIN, but if you would like to read your fault memory you should be able to detect your car.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problems. Do you have instructions for configuring EDIABAS on notebook?
Thanks


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

GDMERC said:


> I'm having the same problems. Do you have instructions for configuring EDIABAS on notebook?
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

I cannot clear my ACSM error code after flashing. I've tried e sys transmitter, tool 32 and now Rheingold. Any ideas?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

GDMERC said:


> I cannot clear my ACSM error code after flashing. I've tried e sys transmitter, tool 32 and now Rheingold. Any ideas?


Hi,

you can not clear the error code bacause the problem is still there.

First you need to inject your airbag.
If you click on the error message after reading the fault memory, you can follow the required steps which you will get from Rheingold. Therefor you need to press the "Calculate Testplan" button (Prüfplan berechnen - in german) on the right bottom side. Rheingold will give you the steps which needs to be done to solve your problem.

If this is done, read out the faults again. Now you should be able to clear it.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

nobody_47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rheingold can be used also in offline mode. Therefor you can use your VIN, but if you would like to read your fault memory you should be able to detect your car.
> 
> ...


Hi, many thanks for the tip. I just tried it and it worked first time. Sorry for the late response, I've been busy and it's been too cold to entice me into the car! Thanks again.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi, many thanks for the tip. I just tried it and it worked first time. Sorry for the late response, I've been busy and it's been too cold to entice me into the car! Thanks again.


:thumbup:


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi can you send me 
configuring for EDIABAS
I have problem connecting e60


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

michousa04 said:


> Hi can you send me
> configuring for EDIABAS
> I have problem connecting e60


Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+


----------

